# Say 'Carrot' everyone (17 piggies)...



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Here are my 17 piggies posing...
Say Carrot everyone!

The sows...









The boars...









Emma x


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

They're lovely. I'm amazed you got them to line up like that, it's like a guinea pig army standing to order! 

Poor little baldy wrinkly Doris on the far left looks like she's been in the bath for too long, next to all the coated ones!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow, how ever did you get them all to line up like that, amazing,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## swiftgerbil (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, now that is a lot of guinea pigs!  Congrats on getting them all in a couple of shots. They look like a very cute bunch


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Your pigs are gorg. We have only 2 at the mo, they are a creasted and abissian. We rescued one as he was living in dreadful conditions. We got him and then i had him castrated and got him a female around the same age. She was handed in to a pet shop as they has finished using her for breeding.Hate it when people use them for just that and not as loved pets, They fell in love straight away and are now very happy. My first cavies were a hymalian a rex and a coronet. I love them all so full of character. I know a breeder that also keeps the rex and golden silks. I love the texal also.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Love your skinney pig....


----------



## Clucks (May 3, 2008)

Wow so cute!! What lovely piggies!!
Very impressed with the way they lined up. 
the other day I tried to get my five 6 week old babies to pose for a pic as I wanted to email it to a friend who may be interested in giving some a home, and it was absolute mayhem! G. pigs everywhere!!!!
Are they well trained or did you hypnotize them?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

What a great bunch of piggies! They really are adorable, well done on getting them all to line up. All so beautiful.

I've just got the 2 piggies just now, but I know my sister would love to have 17!


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Lovely guineas & super names.

You obviously have the 'knack' of teaching them to 'stay' something I haven't mastered with mine  it would make taking photos easier!

Otto's face is so endearing.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Now try lineing up 16 across your bed, hehe....








I have just noticed Zorro is in pink, he is a boy.
I couldn't squeeze Elvis on, I am sure he doesnt mind missing out.

There is no tricks to it tbh just get them lined up and photographed asap before someone starts a fight, lol!!

BTW there are two Skinnys Doris and Kanika, just with Kanika being dark you dont really notice her on the Sow picture.

Emma x


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Now you're just showing off! 

And I don't blame you x


----------



## a-es (Sep 4, 2008)

amazing  do they all run around the house, or do you keep them in cages?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh yes have noticed the other skinney pig didnt see it first time round. They are all fab any way. My daughter loves ours to bits and they are also very kissy they are always licking her. Probably more to do with the salt on your skin but i wont tell her that. Or i suppose they may be grooming her. Its cute what ever.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

aww i want one x


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

ha ha guniea pig line up ha ha 

they are lovley. were do you find room to keep all of them lol


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

they lovely and very good to line up for you


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

This little piggy went to market.....lol wooow thats cool well done....cool


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

wow dont they all look cute lol

and well done getting them all lined up lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

guineapigqueen said:


> Here are my 17 piggies posing...
> Say Carrot everyone!
> 
> The sows...
> ...


Ahhhh theyre gorgeous! What type is Doris? I've never seen one like that before!


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

She is a Skinny Pig along with Kanika, just just cant make her out as clearly as Doris.
Have a look on my signature, that is Kanika.

Emma x


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

What a collection of pretty pigs. 

I think Otto is my favorite. He looks naughty.


----------



## musical (Dec 13, 2008)

how on earth did you get them to line up like that? great pic


----------



## crazeek (Dec 10, 2008)

wow what gorgeous babies Delightful is so well named i am in love


----------



## pippa69 (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a hooooge smile on my face after seeing your photos. I love Doris the most!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

i thought doris and delightful had died??

Beautiful piggies!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

i like fred 

and otto they look cute!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

I wish mine would stay still long enough to get a recent (decent!) photograph of him! He's always on the move, and usually all I get is a blurred pic


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

The fact they are in a line cracked me up, like they are waiting for the bus! 

So cute!


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

wow so cute! i love them all!! how do you get them all to be so friendly towards each other? iv got a pair and a trio and would like to move them all into 1 big cage, but i can never get them to be nice!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

That is so cute!!


----------



## dumbo rat (Oct 2, 2009)

lol thats a great picture, feeding time must be fun!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

AWWWWW
Guinea/Skinny pigs rule!!!
Lovely lot you have there xxx


----------

